# Have you driven a Ford lately?



## Jim (Jul 7, 2007)

You have got to be kidding!


----------



## redbug (Jul 7, 2007)

me work truck is a forg 350hd and it is a piece of junk I would never buy a ford truck...


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2007)

redbug said:


> me work truck is a forg 350hd and it is a piece of junk I would never buy a ford truck...



I will never either. After 5 Fords, Im going to stick with my Toyota Tacoma. Its a 2001 Tacoma and I treat it like a step child. The only thing that has gone with that truck since 2001 is about 6 months ago the drivers window is falling off its track (still have not fixed it because it goes up and down with my help) and just last week the tailgate cable snapped. I will take those problems all day lond. I have not been back to the dealer sice I picked up the truck.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 7, 2007)

Toyota's last forever lol...now for my dakota...im not so sure yet.... '97 with 236,000 miles on 'er and she's still runnin strong though...


----------



## redbug (Jul 7, 2007)

My last 3 trucks...

84 dodge ram 150 318 285k transmission went in
97 Dakota another 318 the rear and ac went at 79k I guess towing a 21ft boat cross country every year took its toll. it went in 05
05 tundra The best truck i have ever owned I can't tell i have my boat behind me its like sitting on the sofa I'm a big guy :wink: :wink: and i have tons of room. it only has 20k in the last 2 years and has not had any trouble


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 7, 2007)

The new toyota trucks are so nice. Sometimes I have to take a double look to see what it is. They sound so nice too now. And I am sure they will live forever like the old ones. I love when you see them with barely any body left driving around lol... well, you USED to see them that way here. Now with all the new sticker rules you are starting to not see so much of that anymore. But you guys know what I mean.


----------



## Gamefisher (Jul 8, 2007)

I want my next vehicle to be a used Toyota truck, but I'm not sure if I want a Tacoma or Tundra yet. I may have to test drive one of each to decide. 

Matt


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 8, 2007)

*F*ound
*O*n
*R*etard's
*D*riveway


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Now what is with all you toyota geeks? Come on. With our 18 year old 3/4 ton silverado, we can put 4000 pounds in the bed, *and do it all the time* The newer ones can do a LOT more too. How you gonna tow large trailers full of riprap with your little toyota?

Tough guys drive bowties. 

We have a 1989 3/4 ton Silverado with 5.8l 350, with somewhere between 380,000 and 400,000 miles. (odometer broke at 230, and we did the math knowing how long the daily commute was for how many years, and how much we averaged on the weekends.)
and a 1994 3/4 ton Suburban with 7.4l 454, with just over 200,000 miles,
and a 1998 Tahoe, with 5.8l, and about 130,000 + miles (haven't looked in quite a few months, and it has a long daily commute. 
None of these show any signs of dying anytime soon, and still pull their weight around well.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 5, 2007)

All you ford guys should wait till next year to buy. I heard they are comming out with a heated tailgate so your hands dont get cold while your pushing it!


----------

